# Umbilical Hernia



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

So Khorra has a small umbilical hernia. The vet says we will keep an eye on it and not to worry, but I am worried about it. Looking up info online seems to just make it more scary so I have stopped. I tried to get a couple of good pictures of it, but it doesn't show up really well. Is this something that I should be worrying about? The vet says that when she gets spayed they can repair it at that time, but I worry about what could happen between now and then. She's only 9 weeks old right now so it's going to be a few months before she can get spayed. Can these grow fast and cause serious problems? I don't know my vet well enough yet to completely trust what is said. Especially about a puppy that is so little. I guess I am just looking for some reassurance or to know if I need to watch it really close.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG had a minor one too. We never caught it until her spay but during her spay my Vet fixed it. It needs to be surgicaly fixed. It can be painful at times, I noticed BG sometimes would cry when I picked her up to the point her whole body stretched out. I just thought I picked her up wrong or pinched her but we later found out it was the hernia. her's was so minor you could not see it and could barely feel it unless she was stretched out a cetrain way hence we did not know until they had her on the OR table.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

The little female chi I am thinking of getting has one of these too. Does it cost much to get it surgically fixed?


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Piku said:


> The little female chi I am thinking of getting has one of these too. Does it cost much to get it surgically fixed?


It won't cost much through my vet. They said that it would be done during her spay and since they already would have her sedated that it would only be an additional $125 to repair it. At least I feel that that is not a bad price. It would be more if it was a separate operation.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Huly said:


> BG had a minor one too. We never caught it until her spay but during her spay my Vet fixed it. It needs to be surgicaly fixed. It can be painful at times, I noticed BG sometimes would cry when I picked her up to the point her whole body stretched out. I just thought I picked her up wrong or pinched her but we later found out it was the hernia. her's was so minor you could not see it and could barely feel it unless she was stretched out a cetrain way hence we did not know until they had her on the OR table.


Fortunately, it doesn't seem to cause Khorra any pain. At least not right now. I really hope it doesn't get painful for her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine did not charge me extra. Just the spay fee


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Huly said:


> Mine did not charge me extra. Just the spay fee


Wow, that's great! I thought that $125 was a decent price. Little do I know. Maybe I should check out other vets in the area. This one was recommended to me and is close by. How much did they charge for the spay?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I go to a Holistic/traditional Vet it was $450.00 but included pre lab blood work holistic pain meds etc. The only thing I did not get was an E collar as I already have one at home.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Waiting until her spay should be fine. But I can see how waiting 4 months seems like a long time. But if something changes you can always do it early. I'm a nurse, so I know about them from the human perspective. People walk around with umbilical hernias all the time. Yes, it will eventually need to be operated on, but there's no sense in making her have to have two surgeries if she can wait. 

But if you see her have ANY problems having a bowel movement, any nausea or vomiting or blood in the stool immediately let the vet know. It could be that the circulation to part of the bowel is being cut off. That would call for an emergency surgery. That would be the only real complication to be worried about. I would get a second opinion though just in case. It would make you feel better. Especially since it will be several months before her spay. Go with what makes you the most comfortable.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I took Khorra in for her second set of shots today and saw the other vet at the office. He's an older man and made me feel much better. He said that it's very small and that it should be just fine until she gets spayed. He said to watch for it to be getting bigger and if it does, to bring her in. He also said that since it's so small they will probably fix it for free with her spay. He said that the incision will just be a bit longer, no big deal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good news!


----------

